# Ferris Wheel



## The Barbarian (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Rick50 (Nov 5, 2016)

Very nice! Excellent shutter speed.


----------



## The Barbarian (Nov 6, 2016)

Actually, it's a composite.   One slow exposure, one fast.   My intent was to show motion, but still get a sharp shot of the wheel.


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 6, 2016)

I get it. Well, to me it seems to work.


----------

